# Tricos



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

when I remember last year's dry fly action, I had a new experience may be some one can comment on. Fishing moving flat water on the upper sevier, I keep getting blanked. I was of the opinion the stupid water was sterile. And it was not just me, friends of mine were threatening to exfriend me for inviting them to join me fishing that turbid creek. Then one mid morning, while we were about to case the rods after again fruitlessly pounding the water, it looked like a family of beavers was moving up the stream. It was not. It was pods of 14" to 18" Browns eating tiny spinners on the surface. Where these fish came from is beyond me. We had earlier noticed a hatch of dinky mayflies before, but paid no attention. T The spinner fall must have happened as we were preparing to leave, triggering the bite. I hooked one dumb one, then bugs and fish vanished after about a half hour and sterile stream returned. Never got to go back and give it another try. What are the patterns, gear, strategy, and timing for this type of fishing? When do the hatches start? What time of day? Same bugs all season? I want to be prepared next summer. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It's all an estimate and depending where you are at- Usually late June thru Sept.
My most enjoyable times have been fall- then the eyes started fading- some times they are more of a PIA than it's worth- but if you hit everything right and you have everything ready you can have some **** enjoyable days.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, then there's the eyes. Trying to tie the dink fly on the leader, then trying to track it on the water may be beyond my abilities. If I got lucky, I am not sure I could land one of those pigs on 7x, but it would be entertainment.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I think if I wanted to try and catch that river at a time you could catch more fish I would go during prime time blue wing olive season. It seems to me like trout just love blue wings more than any other type of hatch haha. If that doesn't pan out you could chuck streamers


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

So up stream of Antimony, when do bwos kick in? Up stream of Hatch? Time of day?


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Badin said:


> So up stream of Antimony, when do bwos kick in? Up stream of Hatch? Time of day?


Blue wing olives can be tricky. They hatch on overcast/rainy days but the temperature has to be right. An ideal time for blue wings to me would be any time in March-April or September-October with a little drizzle and about 45 degrees or higher. This is also an ideal streamer day so if blue wings don't end up hatching you should hook up with streamers


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you for that. i will give it a run in a couple of months.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Most of my time down there is spent in the fall and I must admit that a lot of the fishing is done with gear.  However, one afternoon, I hit a midge hatch down there and had a blast for a couple hours on dries. I've never seen any autumn mayfly hatches there. 

Throwing black and/or dark streamers is always a good bet though on that river.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Catherder said:


> Most of my time down there is spent in the fall and I must admit that a lot of the fishing is done with gear.  However, one afternoon, I hit a midge hatch down there and had a blast for a couple hours on dries. I've never seen any autumn mayfly hatches there.
> 
> Throwing black and/or dark streamers is always a good bet though on that river.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's all good with whatever it takes, from crawdad tails to small dries. We are blessed with amazing public fishing opportunity.


----------

